# Anyone from the DC,MD area?



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Or just Virginia in general? Lol

I am trying to find people to connect with, like a support group, or just meet new people to meet who share these same issues.

Just curious if anyone is close to me?
I'm in Northern Virginia, btw.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

orchidsandviolins said:


> Or just Virginia in general? Lol
> 
> I am trying to find people to connect with, like a support group, or just meet new people to meet who share these same issues.
> 
> ...


I'm from Southern Maryland, if that helps?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im in the dc suburbs of maryland


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> im in the dc suburbs of maryland


Same here


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

nope


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

Northern VA, near Maryland.


----------

